# Options to carry a 5 year old



## Sixmile (22 Feb 2017)

I have been taking the kids out on my bike for the last 3 or so years. I have a Hamax Kiss rear seat, a Halfords rear seat and also a Croozer Kid for 2 Trailer. My eldest daughter is 5 this year and she is just over the 20kg max that the Hamax seat recommends. 

I have been upping my commuting from home but some mornings, after my wife has done a nightshift, I have to take my eldest to school. It's 3.5miles and normally the last 3/4mile is bumper to bumper traffic. When possible, I'll put my bike on the roof, drive to drop her off at school, park a few miles up the road and then cycle the rest. 

I have been thinking of my options to drop her to school without the car. It's a hilly enough 3 or so miles and the first mile is not a good road, so her riding from home isn't feasible yet. The Hamax seat might be ok for a month or so to drop her off, but I fear for the suspension bars that attach her seat to the frame. She's already above the 20kg so our time is almost up with this I reckon. I wouldn't be happy leaving the trailer at her school and couldn't drag it empty the 15 miles to work. 

So it has led me to considering something to take her weight like this:
https://www.athleteshop.co.uk/gmg-a...metvoetsteun?gclid=CL3SrMPVo9ICFcS77QodwgQA4g
It's expensive enough and I see that a separate rack is needed so does anyone else have experience with seats for this age group? What else is out there?


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2017)

I've got one of these..

https://en.hollandbikeshop.com/bicy...dle-on-frame-tube-mens-bike-complete-model-2/

Supposedly good for up to 40kg, although the downside is you have to ride with your legs splayed out which can get a bit uncomfotable. My commute is at most 2km and flat, so not sure if it would be suitable for you.

On other bikes, we've always had seats on racks.


----------



## KnackeredBike (22 Feb 2017)

Beware of police being dicks though.

http://road.cc/content/news/41827-f...ild-bike-although-it-doesnt-seem-he-broke-law

Though it's possible that he just failed the attitude test.

I'd love to find a good solution for my three year old. I'm reticent to have her behind me because enough drivers around here seem utterly perplexed on how to pass cyclists, I'd rather me be the crumple zone rather than her.


----------



## tatr (6 Mar 2017)

What about a trailgator tow-bar and lock her bike up at school?

Loads of kids bikes and trailers locked up around here all day. Seems to be fine even in this fairly rough bit of South London.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Mar 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> Beware of police being dicks though.
> 
> http://road.cc/content/news/41827-f...ild-bike-although-it-doesnt-seem-he-broke-law
> 
> ...




Personally I would have gone down the "adapted" route and asked Halfords for the evidence


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Mar 2017)

These are always difficult as only you know your child

At this stage they would learn a lot from s trailer bike as you can use the journeys to teach them signalling and basic road craft

Research does show that drivers ten to act more responsibly around children, and I know that does not eliminate loonies, but I found s trailer bike was less hassle with drivers than riding solo


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Mar 2017)

I have a Christiania trike

That is the ultimate answer


----------



## KnackeredBike (6 Mar 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> I have a Christiania trike
> 
> That is the ultimate answer


They look bloody brilliant, if I had the space I would buy one right now.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Mar 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> They look bloody brilliant, if I had the space I would buy one right now.




They are...

The smaller option is a Bakfiets, two wheels and hence narrower, but still not "small"


----------



## Drago (7 Mar 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> Personally I would have gone down the "adapted" route and asked Halfords for the evidence


I seem to recall from one of the broadsheets at the time that the seat was a legitimate one, but the photo showed it attached to the bike with gaffa tape, so it was the manner of installation rather than the device itself. 

I suspect he talked himself out of a telling off , and his mouth went for the full ticket. Ripping up an FPN (and then being fingered for littering) is hardly the act of someone behaving reasonably and rationally.


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Mar 2017)

My vote is a tag-along/ TrailGator. It is what I used with my 4 year old until he was sufficiently skilled enough to ride decoupled when he was 5.


----------



## Sixmile (7 Mar 2017)

Yea, since I think I'm going with the trailgator option. I've been having a look at them recently and think that's the most cost effective option and plus she's very keen to be independent too so that'll allow her to build up her strength.


----------



## benb (7 Mar 2017)

Tagalong is a good option, and it's no bother leaving it on riding it empty if you want.
I've got an old Trek Mountain Train which is great. You can still fit panniers to your bike, as long as there's nothing sticking too far out of the top.
Just make sure you have mudguards, else she'll get a facefull of muddy water if it's damp out.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> I seem to recall from one of the broadsheets at the time that the seat was a legitimate one, but the photo showed it attached to the bike with gaffa tape, so it was the manner of installation rather than the device itself.
> 
> I suspect he talked himself out of a telling off , and his mouth went for the full ticket. Ripping up an FPN (and then being fingered for littering) is hardly the act of someone behaving reasonably and rationally.




It is the "expert opinion" that is the important part, and it works both ways. 

If the adaptation is appropriate, serviceable and complies with law than it will provide evidence to support your case
However if the opposite is true then you will not get the evidence you need, but a chance that to rectify it and make it safe


----------



## Drago (7 Mar 2017)

Well, if he could find an expert that would confirm that gaffa tape is sufficient to conform with the regs then I'd very much like to meet them. Conversely, the Feds will have several properly qualified expert witness vehicle examiners in house who will confirm it is not, explain the structural mechanisms behind it, and how that fails to satisfy the prevailing regs. I'm going SAR training tonight and one of the team is a VE, so I'll ask him for his thoughts on gaffe tape as a structural aid for con and use purposes.

What little we do known of his behaviour at the scene would suggest that he talked himself out of any likely opportunity to take sensible advice on board, and thus avoid having the ticket, much less actually going to Court. That's 2 opportunities to avoid Court, and he blew straight through them both.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Mar 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> Beware of police being dicks though.
> 
> http://road.cc/content/news/41827-f...ild-bike-although-it-doesnt-seem-he-broke-law
> 
> ...


I remember that one , he had taped a normal kiddie seat to the top tube afaik .


----------



## jefmcg (7 Mar 2017)

cyberknight said:


> I remember that one , he had taped a normal kiddie seat to the top tube afaik .


Was curious, so followed the link back to the telegraph . It sounds like it was a proper child cycle seat that he had attached correctly then taped to be doubly sure. So it looks really bodgy, and I sympathise with a police officer who thought it was unsafe. As the father chose to plead guilty, it was never tested if that sort of seat was illegal or not.





a


----------



## cyberknight (7 Mar 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Was curious, so followed the link back to the telegraph . It sounds like it was a proper child cycle seat that he had attached correctly then taped to be doubly sure. So it looks really bodgy, and I sympathise with a police officer who thought it was unsafe. As the father chose to plead guilty, it was never tested if that sort of seat was illegal or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe Helmets on backwards , looking at halfords they dont sell a child seat thats top tube mounted like that (anymore ) they only sell the ones with foot pegs etc . you might be right but looks to me to be a bodge job with a standard child bike seat , if the chap was in the right i think the ripping up of the ticket was the wrong way to go , liable to make dibble more suspicious .


----------



## growingvegetables (7 Mar 2017)

Just an aged fwiw. 

Back when I was using one, I'd have had no hesitation seconding the trailgator option. Used one for years .... the trick is to train the wee one to pedal when necessary; I loved feeling that wee kick as she "did her bit" to help Dad up a hill . Aye, but that was 15 years ago, back in days when it was pretty normal to expect, *AND GET*, that little bit of extra courtesy and space you would hope for when you have a child in tow. There's still bits of Leeds where I'd have no hesitation - but that courtesy and space just ain't a given any more.

BUT ... there are parts of town and some roads where, now, I just wouldn't dare. It's not the "nose-to-tail" sections that would bother me - it's when the "nose-to-tail" breaks up, and the b*****s think they can see "open road" and "freedom". Or the fast rat-runs - no, no, no!


----------



## Sixmile (10 Mar 2017)

I know what you're saying. I would carefully plan out my routes when I've the kids in a seat or have the trailer with me, trying to avoid anything close to a main road as best I can. From my experience though, cars do give a lot more space to me when I've the kids with me as opposed to when I'm on my own.


----------



## Dan B (17 Mar 2017)

If you're thinking about trailgator/tagalong, do also see if you can have a play with a FollowMe. Same basic idea but it connects to the rear axle not the seat tube/post and feels a lot less wobbly. http://www.cyclesprog.co.uk/carrying-kids-on-bikes/bike-towbars/followme-cycle-hitch-full-review/ is a pretty good review.


----------



## subaqua (17 Mar 2017)

Rucksack with holes for legs ?


----------



## Dirtyhanz (18 Mar 2017)

I used a burley piccolo they are great my little boy loved it i am a going to put it on the for sale boards soon as he as now out grown it if any one is interested in it it is in lovely condition great for long rides


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Mar 2017)

growingvegetables said:


> Just an aged fwiw.
> 
> Back when I was using one, I'd have had no hesitation seconding the trailgator option. Used one for years .... the trick is to train the wee one to pedal when necessary; I loved feeling that wee kick as she "did her bit" to help Dad up a hill . Aye, but that was 15 years ago, back in days when it was pretty normal to expect, *AND GET*, that little bit of extra courtesy and space you would hope for when you have a child in tow. There's still bits of Leeds where I'd have no hesitation - but that courtesy and space just ain't a given any more.
> 
> BUT ... there are parts of town and some roads where, now, I just wouldn't dare. It's not the "nose-to-tail" sections that would bother me - it's when the "nose-to-tail" breaks up, and the b*****s think they can see "open road" and "freedom". Or the fast rat-runs - no, no, no!




We had a tandem version - the Cresswell U+2






Two kids could easily power the whole rig and loved doing so


----------



## growingvegetables (18 Mar 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> We had a tandem version - the Cresswell U+2
> 
> View attachment 342961
> 
> ...


I LIKE that .


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Mar 2017)

This works well for us. A friend lugs both his kids about on his Big Dummy.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Mar 2017)

growingvegetables said:


> I LIKE that .



Unfortunately Cresswell sold out to Pashley who discontinued

Haven't been made the late 1990s

Very rare and very sought after.

I bought mine for £200, sold it four years later for £250 and the day after I sold it was offered £400 to renege on the original agreement


----------

